# 2018 Midwest Breeder List



## cwag

It was very nice of you to do this work. I am sure many people will benefit from this information. Thank you.


----------



## DevWind

Great list. I thought Shor’line was in Michigan. Not sure why I thought that.


----------



## Leslie B

Here is my tried and true list that I have posted a number of times. There is some duplication of breeders from above but this is a copy and paste list. 

My husband and I own MapleHills Kennel in Clayton, WI and we are primarily involved in field work but of course the basis for that is obedience. Below are fellow breeders in WI, MN, and IL that I like. Most are field but some are involved in formal obedience and a few are show or have show line influence.
While I always recommend double checking the clearances on www.offa.org I think you will find these breeders are committed to the health of their dogs and the majority will have the core clearances done on all their dogs.

Wisconsin
Choctaw in Clintonville, WI
Dichi in Portage, WI
Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI
Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI
MVP in Eau Claire, WI
River Ridge in Amery, WI
Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI
Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI
Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI
Webshire in Larsen, WI
Wildwings in Hayward, WI

Minnesota
Docmar in Duluth MN ** No longer actively breeding
Maxhaven in Wyoming MN
Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside of Wilmar, MN
Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers in Elk River, MN

Illinois 
Miners in Sheridan IL
Topbrass – some litters are born in northern IL


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Thank you for those additions to the list Leslie B!

Also, on my other thread searching for breeders Anele added these:

Indiana: 
-Mud Lake Goldens

Ohio:
-Hytree Goldens
-Huntcrest Goldens


----------



## forgop

In Indiana, you can also add O'Quince Golden Retrievers. They do things the right way as well-health clearances, conformation, therapy, nice people as well. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donzi 18

Thank you for posting


----------



## kellyguy

I'd add Tophat and Shilo to the Ohio list.


----------



## Laylamae

thanks for the breeder info. Much appreciated.


----------



## luvs.goldens

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Hopefully this will be helpful to anyone looking for a puppy in the Midwest!
> 
> Missouri:
> -Blazen Goldens- Leslie Albin
> -Confetti (Ken and Judy Schlecht)
> -Evergrace (Jane Gallagher)
> *-Futura (Judy Knobbe)*
> -Hearthrob (Cheryl Murphy)
> -Heritage (Christina Yohe)
> *-Hillside (Sharon and Carl Rosenkoetter)*
> -Huntleigh (Darleen Harmon)
> -Max Q (John Gassner)
> -Owling (Rita Langford)
> -Pheasant Hill (Kim Jaeger)
> -Riverbend (Margie Williams)
> -Tawnytyke (Joyce Ottenad)
> -Zonkers (Karen Winter)


Hey G&F, Thanks again for all your work putting this together, but I have 2 breeders that I can't find a website for or a FB page. Judy had a FB page, but it has very little activity. And can't find anything under Futura eigher. I'm sure she's active cuz I got a PM about her possible having pups. The other breeder I can't find is Hillside - FB or website - Search gets me Hillside in PA. Any help? If you know a URL for website or FB page, could you PM me? 

I haven't gotten past Huntleigh in MO cuz I'm making inquiries in IL and IN also.


Thanks a lot


----------



## cubbysan

luvs.goldens said:


> Hey G&F, Thanks again for all your work putting this together, but I have 2 breeders that I can't find a website for or a FB page. Judy had a FB page, but it has very little activity. And can't find anything under Futura eigher. I'm sure she's active cuz I got a PM about her possible having pups. The other breeder I can't find is Hillside - FB or website - Search gets me Hillside in PA. Any help? If you know a URL for website or FB page, could you PM me?
> 
> I haven't gotten past Huntleigh in MO cuz I'm making inquiries in IL and IN also.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Contact the St Louis Golden Retriever Club, both are active members with the club. I saw them at the St Louis Specialty in January. There are many breeders that do not have websites.


----------



## forgop

I can probably get you Judy's info and I already have Carrie's.


----------



## luvs.goldens

Thx Cubbysan,

I did contact GRC of STL, and got neither of them. I got 2 referrals, and neither were Carrie/Sharon of Hillside or Judy Sanders Knobbe - Futura. I am aware that many breeders don't have websites, and if they do, the sites are often not up to date. I totally understand that cuz I've worked on computes for over 25 years and I know how time consuming it is to maintain a website.

If I don't find a website I search on FB. I only came here because you guys put the list together and I hoped you could help.
But I did just find FB page for Hillside under Sharons's name. I probably spelled her last name wrong in my search the first few times.

And BTW, I've contacted the breed club(s) in the 4 states surrounding MO, and one more state further North of MO. Got very few referrals from any of them. I've done better from this website, and then learned more info/referrals from breeders that I inquire to. There are 2 breeders that have given me several names, and have kept in contact with me. they're very helpful and nice.

All the resources where I get help are appreciated. I also have a very helpful PM buddy (don't know if I should blow his cover!!) He has given me lots of names, now I'm just trying to contact them.


----------



## ArkansasGold

Also, Sunnyside Golden Retrievers in Ohio.


----------



## Il_cane

Does anyone familiar with the St. Louis GRCA or with breeders in the Missouri area have comments or observations about Innisfree Kennels' golden retrievers by Sue Lister? She's a GRCGSL breeder referral contact and last someone I knew contacted her, she had field line puppies available. I was simply a bit curious why she wasn't on the 2018 Missouri breeder list on this forum when she was supposed to be a referral contact.

Also, since I've personally not heard back from any GRCGSL referral people, I'm having difficulty finding a reputable breeder that has a male pup (for companionship, service, and therapy work) from champion show lines with all their clearances-- and with the puppy's dew claws intact.

Anyone have any suggestions for show line breeders within a 400 mile radius from central Missouri? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdavisryan

Il_cane said:


> Does anyone familiar with the St. Louis GRCA or with breeders in the Missouri area have comments or observations about Innisfree Kennels' golden retrievers by Sue Lister? She's a GRCGSL breeder referral contact and last someone I knew contacted her, she had field line puppies available. I was simply a bit curious why she wasn't on the 2018 Missouri breeder list on this forum when she was supposed to be a referral contact.
> 
> Also, since I've personally not heard back from any GRCGSL referral people, I'm having difficulty finding a reputable breeder that has a male pup (for companionship, service, and therapy work) from champion show lines with all their clearances-- and with the puppy's dew claws intact.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for show line breeders within a 400 mile radius from central Missouri? Thanks in advance.


Try Darleen Harmon of Huntleigh Goldens in Alahambra, IL. She is planning litters for 2018 and does all health clearances. My husband and I met with her personally and we are hoping for a girl from her next litter. I also never heard back from the referral contacts with the GRCGSTL so I started my search using the list posted on the forum. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Il_cane

jdavisryan said:


> Try Darleen Harmon of Huntleigh Goldens in Alahambra, IL. She is planning litters for 2018 and does all health clearances. My husband and I met with her personally and we are hoping for a girl from her next litter. I also never heard back from the referral contacts with the GRCGSTL so I started my search using the list posted on the forum. Good luck with your search.


Thank your for the recommendation. I'll certainly reach out to them


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

My last 2 Goldens came from Connie Miller (Malagold) in Michigan. AMAZING breeder, does all clearances, she goes way back. Great to work with and gives A LOT of info about spay/neutering among other things.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Il_cane said:


> Does anyone familiar with the St. Louis GRCA or with breeders in the Missouri area have comments or observations about Innisfree Kennels' golden retrievers by Sue Lister? She's a GRCGSL breeder referral contact and last someone I knew contacted her, she had field line puppies available. I was simply a bit curious why she wasn't on the 2018 Missouri breeder list on this forum when she was supposed to be a referral contact.
> 
> Also, since I've personally not heard back from any GRCGSL referral people, I'm having difficulty finding a reputable breeder that has a male pup (for companionship, service, and therapy work) from champion show lines with all their clearances-- and with the puppy's dew claws intact.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for show line breeders within a 400 mile radius from central Missouri? Thanks in advance.


I made this list of breeders that I knew of or that others told me about who follow the GRCA code of ethics. It is by no means a complete list and I'm sure there are many great breeders I've missed. I'm not familiar with Sue Lister, so I can't tell you if she follows the COE or not, sorry. Hopefully there is somebody on here who knows of her and can give you better info. I went to her website and checked 2 of her dogs on OFA and they have hip, elbow, and thyroid clearances, but no heart or eyes; however, her website lists heart and eyes and I know some breeders don't send them in to OFA to be publicly recorded, so you would have to ask to see the paper copies-and make sure hearts are done by a cardiologist and not a practitioner or specialist.


----------



## Il_cane

Thank you, Goldens&Friesians, for your help. Finding the right companion/service/therapy partner that will be with our family for the next decade has been quite the daunting task. I appreciate you looking into the OFA info-- I'd forgotten about that.

Also, Autumn is the most beautiful Golden I've ever seen. Your photo of her embodies everything I love about the breed when there are no words to describe exactly what "it" is about them...


----------



## DocMar Goldens

Thank you for including me in the list, that is a very nice honor. But I wanted to let you know I am pretty much done breeding Goldens. So you could remove DocMar from the list. Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DocMar Goldens said:


> Thank you for including me in the list, that is a very nice honor. But I wanted to let you know I am pretty much done breeding Goldens. So you could remove DocMar from the list. Thank you!


I will update the info in the lists to reflect this, however per the Site Owner's policy, I can not remove content from the post.


----------



## Chessy

Thank you for posting this information! I have some follow up questions about choosing a reputable breeder. My husband and I are looking to get our first Golden together (I grew up with Goldens and am aware of the health risks that they have, and am very concerned about getting a healthy puppy). I've looked into many breeders in the midwest area:

Stargazer Goldens, IL
Macintosh Goldens, IN
Huntleigh Goldens, IL
Magicshades Golden Retrievers, WI
Four Sixes, IL
Shor'Line Goldens, IL
Chatham Golden Retrievers, MO

Prices for puppies from these breeders range from $1,600 to $2,800, and I am curious to know why some breeders are more expensive than others. Some of the more expensive breeders say that they spend a lot of time temperament testing the puppies and handling them with care before they go home. They also seem to be "show dog breeders." Do these qualities merit such a high price for a healthy puppy? If anyone has any insight into the quality of breeding programs at any of the above breeders and also about how much a healthy Golden puppy should cost, I would appreciate hearing it!!


----------



## cubbysan

Chessy said:


> Thank you for posting this information! I have some follow up questions about choosing a reputable breeder. My husband and I are looking to get our first Golden together (I grew up with Goldens and am aware of the health risks that they have, and am very concerned about getting a healthy puppy). I've looked into many breeders in the midwest area:
> 
> Stargazer Goldens, IL
> Macintosh Goldens, IN
> Huntleigh Goldens, IL
> Magicshades Golden Retrievers, WI
> Four Sixes, IL
> Shor'Line Goldens, IL
> Chatham Golden Retrievers, MO
> 
> Prices for puppies from these breeders range from $1,600 to $2,800, and I am curious to know why some breeders are more expensive than others. Some of the more expensive breeders say that they spend a lot of time temperament testing the puppies and handling them with care before they go home. They also seem to be "show dog breeders." Do these qualities merit such a high price for a healthy puppy? If anyone has any insight into the quality of breeding programs at any of the above breeders and also about how much a healthy Golden puppy should cost, I would appreciate hearing it!!


Once you get I think it is 15 posts, you can PM me and I can answer any questions you want about Chatham Golden Retrievers. I own a show dog male whose sire is their Patton. We all love Patton and many of his off spring. We also love Joyce and Dave. 

As for prices, I have been kind of shocked that a higher price does not always mean better quality once you get between that range. Often times once you get more towards the Middle West, the prices are cheaper. I know my breeder/co-breeder keeps her prices on the lower end because she feels it is important for the average family to be able to afford a pet. She is not in it for the money.


----------



## Megora

DocMar Goldens said:


> Thank you for including me in the list, that is a very nice honor. But I wanted to let you know I am pretty much done breeding Goldens. So you could remove DocMar from the list. Thank you!


Jane - this really stinks.  

Have met a little girlie owned by a friend who came from you + a while back I remember absolutely loving your Ewe litter. 

There's aren't too many breeders who breed for more than one purpose. We are losing more and more....


----------



## Sshute44

Thank you so much everyone for all of the list of the Midwest breeders. I will definitely check them out! So kind of you to pass that information along. As you know it is very difficult to find a good breeder so hopefully this will lead us to our new puppy!


----------



## Itstime

Thank you for this list. I have checked every place. Do you or anyone know of anyone who has a male pup?


----------



## debbie624

Abeille said:


> Great list. I thought Shor’line was in Michigan. Not sure why I thought that.


Yes, you are correct that Shor'line is now in Michigan. She used to be in Illinois but moved to Michigan.


----------



## Megora

debbie624 said:


> Yes, you are correct that Shor'line is now in Michigan. She used to be in Illinois but moved to Michigan.


Where? :surprise:


----------



## BlazenGR

She is a member of Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club; my daughter met her at a club meeting. Daughter is living in Ypsilanti, so that general area?


----------



## Leslie B

Itstime said:


> Thank you for this list. I have checked every place. Do you or anyone know of anyone who has a male pup?




By the time pups are on the ground most are spoken for. Pick the breeders you like best and get on their list for an upcoming litter.


----------



## mzilke

thanks so much I will keep you posted.


----------



## lookingformypack22

cubbysan said:


> Once you get I think it is 15 posts, you can PM me and I can answer any questions you want about Chatham Golden Retrievers. I own a show dog male whose sire is their Patton. We all love Patton and many of his off spring. We also love Joyce and Dave.
> 
> As for prices, I have been kind of shocked that a higher price does not always mean better quality once you get between that range. Often times once you get more towards the Middle West, the prices are cheaper. I know my breeder/co-breeder keeps her prices on the lower end because she feels it is important for the average family to be able to afford a pet. She is not in it for the money.


Could you refer me to one of the breeders not in it for the money?


----------



## BlazenGR

lookingformypack22 said:


> Could you refer me to one of the breeders not in it for the money?


None of the people on that list are in it for the money. They are all reputable hobby breeders who breed for the betterment of the breed. Most of us are members of our local clubs and the GRCA. Most of us never come close to covering our expenses when you start considering health testing, training, entry fees, etc. much less the routine costs for just having these wonderful dogs as our companions, first and foremost.


----------



## Burlington Bambi

Thank you so much for the list! This is super helpful. I am wondering if there is a updated list since this is 4 years old


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Burlington Bambi said:


> Thank you so much for the list! This is super helpful. I am wondering if there is a updated list since this is 4 years old


Hi! Sorry, yes I made this list a long time ago! I have since lost my golden girl to cancer, had twins (the 2 legged type!) who are currently 2, and am homeschooling my kindergartener, so I have not been getting on the forum regularly, let alone keeping this list updated. I happened to venture on today for the first time in probably 2 years and saw this. I do plan to update in the future as I will be looking for a breeder myself because I would like to get a puppy once the twins are potty trained! If anyone has any breeders who follow GRCA code of ethics not listed feel free to comment on this thread!


----------

